# [OT] Ai gechi piacciono le mele

## BlueRaven

E io sono ben lieto di unirmi alla schiera degli "Apple addicted" di questo forum.  :Smile: 

Mi è arrivato giusto ieri il mio nuovo PowerBook G4 15" (con wireless e tastiera retroilluminata!) e nel fine settimana proverò a mettere su Gentoo.

Nel frattempo, mi godo Panther (MacOS X 10.3) che, ve lo assicuro, è davvero spettacolare.

Non vorrei dire un'eresia, ma IMHO è quello lo *NIX semplice che tanti auspicano e che Linux sta cercando di diventare.

----------

## MyZelF

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> ...che Linux sta cercando di diventare.

 

Spero sinceramente di no.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

Mi associo... Non ho avuto modo di provare approfonditamente osx, ma dalle mie poche esperienze e dai racconti di chi lo utilizza (anche con soddisfazione) mi sembra un sistema "chiuso" che va benissimo per fare quello per cui e' stato progettato, ma che vacilla clamorosamente se ci si allontana un attimo dal sentiero. Uno dei punti di forza di Linux e' secondo me la sua versatilita', che non scambierei di certo per una maggiore facilita' di utilizzo.

[Ben lungi da me voler scatenare flame, e' solo un parere naturalmente]  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Non fraintendetemi: ritengo Mac OS X un ottimo sistema operativo, ma non per questo credo che lo sviluppo di Linux debba seguire i suoi passi.

Uso Linux perchè mi piace così com'è (quanto a potenza, design, filosofia...) non perchè mi piace come potrebbe diventare...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> è davvero spettacolare.

 

Per quale motivo e' cosi' spettacolare?

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Non fraintendetemi: ritengo Mac OS X un ottimo sistema operativo, ma non per questo credo che lo sviluppo di Linux debba seguire i suoi passi.

 

Concordo.

OS X é un ottimo sistema, che ha sicuramente colmato il vuoto di fornire uno unix a prova di utonto. Linux può imitare alcune features ma non ha senso che si metta in competizione... sono diversi e preferirei che lo restassero, per il bene di entrambi  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

io non ho mai visto MacOS X, ma ne sento parlare solo bene. Certo che poi Linux e' bello soprattutto perche' a noi piace smanettare, starci dietro e _magari_ risolvere i vari problemi e complicatezze che ci si parano davanti. 

Ovviamente un utente normale non cerca queste caratteristiche ma cerca bellezza, semplicita, sicurezza e stabilita'. Credo che MacOS X panther soprattutto, le offrano grazie ad un ottimo lavoro che stanno facendo quelli della Apple.

Peccato che non ci sia la versione per X86, altrimenti non avrei esistato a metterla sul pc (a fianco di gentoo, ovviamente  :Smile: 

[OT]

A dirla tutta MacOSX c'e' per x86, ma a causa di un ricatto da parte di microsoft, legato alla possibilita' di usare office sui sistemi MacOS, Apple non pubblica l'OS per x86. MS Office vale davvero cosi' tanto? Secondo me no.

Comunque questo l'ho letto non ricordo dove, non so se e' cosi' attendibile anche se non mi stupirei se fosse vero, conoscendo microsoft...

[/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peccato che non ci sia la versione per X86, altrimenti non avrei esistato a metterla sul pc (a fianco di gentoo, ovviamente 
> 
> 

 

Se ti vuoi divertire:

http://www.opendarwin.org/

Credo che il supporto per le n-mila periferiche disponibili per x86 sia carente, ma quello sarebbe un problema risolvibile.

L'unica cosa che non c'é per x86 é la parte "think different" di MacOSX, ovvero l'interfaccia grafica

----------

## Benve

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se ti vuoi divertire:
> 
> http://www.opendarwin.org/
> ...

 

Infatti col cavolo che darwin parte col mio chipset.

Comunque darwin è una cosa OSX un'altra.

OSX senza l'hardware del mac sarebbe ben poca cosa.

----------

## BlueRaven

 *akiross wrote:*   

> io non ho mai visto MacOS X, ma ne sento parlare solo bene. Certo che poi Linux e' bello soprattutto perche' a noi piace smanettare, starci dietro e _magari_ risolvere i vari problemi e complicatezze che ci si parano davanti. 
> 
> Ovviamente un utente normale non cerca queste caratteristiche ma cerca bellezza, semplicita, sicurezza e stabilita'. Credo che MacOS X panther soprattutto, le offrano grazie ad un ottimo lavoro che stanno facendo quelli della Apple.

 

Non me ne vogliano gli altri, ma Akiross è l'unico che ha capito cosa volevo dire con quella frase.  :Wink: 

Il discorso è questo: sappiamo tutti che la "world domination" predicata da Linus passa, necessariamente, anche per il desktop.

In questo, Linux sta rispondendo alla stragrande, tanto è vero che, in pochi anni, siamo passati da un sistema di difficile installazione e assolutamente non adatto a un uso come utenti normali a un sistema che è capace di essere migliore dei soliti noti in quasi tutti gli aspetti.

Anche io preferisco la flessibilità e le possibilità infinite che Linux mi offre e, al pari di voi, non mi auguro assolutamente che lo sviluppo segua le linee di MacOS (ci mancherebbe altro).

Tuttavia, penso che con OS X la Apple abbia bruciato tutti sul tempo per quanto riguarda lo *NIX da desktop, tutto qua.

Cioè, se OGGI un utente qualunque mi chiedesse un consiglio su quale sistema usare al posto di Win (dando per scontato che sia disposto a comprarsi un Apple, cosa non sempre vera), penso che gli consiglierei MacOS X.

Questo sempre che non voglia imparare veramente come funziona il suo computer, che non abbracci la filosofia del software libero e tutti gli altri discorsi che condivido appieno, sia ben chiaro.  :Smile: 

 *Fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per quale motivo e' cosi' spettacolare?

 

Posso provare a spiegartelo, ma l'unico modo per capire è provarlo.

A parte la bellezza dell'interfaccia, a cui comunque Linux non ha nulla da invidiare, mi ha stupito la sensazione di assoluto controllo e coerenza dell'insieme.

E' semplicissimo trovare quello che si cerca, tutto è dove ci si aspetta che sia e tutto funziona in maniera concorde e uniforme.

Aggiungici la stabilità tipica di *NIX e una velocità stratosferica (e vabbè, qui l'HW fa la sua parte) e il quadro credo sia completo.

----------

## silian87

BlueRaven, se vuoi ho scritto questa uida proprio per il mio 15 pollici, poi ora che va al massimo... 

Non e' per farmi pubblicita', ma e' che potrebbe esserti di aiuto.  

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/pbook_al.html

----------

## emix

 *akiross wrote:*   

> A dirla tutta MacOSX c'e' per x86, ma a causa di un ricatto da parte di microsoft, legato alla possibilita' di usare office sui sistemi MacOS, Apple non pubblica l'OS per x86. MS Office vale davvero cosi' tanto? Secondo me no.

 

Questo non credo proprio... La Apple guadagna soprattutto vendendo hardware e non sistemi operativi. Sarebbe un suicidio realizzare MacOSX per architetture x86. Soltanto Darwin (il kernel open source) è disponibile per x86, ma il punto di forza di macos non è tanto il kernel quanto l'architettura del sistema grafico.

----------

## tolipth

 *Quote:*   

> Tuttavia, penso che con OS X la Apple abbia bruciato tutti sul tempo per quanto riguarda lo *NIX da desktop, tutto qua. 

 

Bisogna considerare che il numero di periferiche e di computer sul quale osX puo' girare non e' paragonabile con quello dei sistemi X86, e questo facilita l'installazione e la configurazione.

Comunque concordo nel credere che la comunita' desktop-GNU/linux veda come termine di paragone proprio MacOSX per quel che riguarda la grafica (trasparenze, expocity...) e l'uso. 

Quanto tempo manca per avere le trasparenze reali in un prodotto stabile?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *BlueRaven wrote:*   

> Posso provare a spiegartelo, ma l'unico modo per capire è provarlo.
> 
> A parte la bellezza dell'interfaccia, a cui comunque Linux non ha nulla da invidiare, mi ha stupito la sensazione di assoluto controllo e coerenza dell'insieme.
> 
> E' semplicissimo trovare quello che si cerca, tutto è dove ci si aspetta che sia e tutto funziona in maniera concorde e uniforme.
> ...

 

Volevo dire che l'ho provato a scuola (abbiamo anche l'accesso root  :Very Happy:  ). Per la bellezza dell'interfaccia grafica non discuto (a parte che io preferisco quello che ho configurato io in linux). Per la semplicita' non saprei dire perche' non l'ho provato cosi' a fondo ma anche qua mi sa che se si vuole fare qualcosa di un po' complesso sara' un'impresa. Per la stabilita' e la velocita' non si puo' paragonare a linux visto che apple sviluppa sia software che hardware e non ha nessun problema di compatibilita'.

----------

## shev

Prima di tutto benvenuto nel club BlueRaven  :Wink: 

Posso dire di trovarmi pressochè d'accordo con tutto ciò che hanno detto BlueRaven e gli altri Mac User: Mac OS X è davvero uno splendido sistema operativo, sicuramente da provare: sa unire la bellezza e la ricercatezza grafica da sempre emblema della apple alla potenza e pulizia di un sistema *nix. Permette di passare con scioltezza dall'interfaccia grafica alla riga di comando, facendo sentire a casa qualsiasi utente unix. Permette di usare gran parte del software opensource, è ben supportato sia come hardware che come software. Insomma, a parte l'anima closed (che cmq va aprendosi almeno parzialmente, vedi un esempio o si prenda il kernel, darwin) è un prodotto eccezionale, completo e con poche lacune. Solo provandolo per un po' si può capire tutto il bene che si dice a riguardo, credetemi.

Detto questo confermo e ribadisco il mio amore per linux e gentoo, che sono e restano la mia scelta di default  :Very Happy: 

Solo fa piacere vedere che oltre al mondo opensource c'è ancora chi sa come si lavora e ama ciò che fa, finendo inevitabilmente con l'essere attratto dal mondo open a noi tanto caro (e viceversa). Basti guardare il futuro porting di portage su macosx, le voci di una integrazione sempre maggiore tra macosx e linux/opensource e così via.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> finendo inevitabilmente con l'essere attratto dal mondo open a noi tanto caro (e viceversa).

 

Secondo me non e' affascinata dal mondo open ma lo fa solo perche' vede una possibile crescita della ditta. Se potrebbe farne a meno lo farebbe (come del resto fa ms). Oltre a rilasciare il kernel open cosa ha fatto per il mondo open?? Penso che ditte come ibm diano al mondo open source qualcosa di concreto.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Secondo me non e' affascinata dal mondo open ma lo fa solo perche' vede una possibile crescita della ditta. Se potrebbe farne a meno lo farebbe (come del resto fa ms). Oltre a rilasciare il kernel open cosa ha fatto per il mondo open?? Penso che ditte come ibm diano al mondo open source qualcosa di concreto.

 

Sicuramente, hai ragione in toto. Ciò che apprezzo è che una ditta storicamente chiusa e gelosa dei propri segreti come la Apple, anzichè reagire al mondo opensource come ha fatto MS, cioè brevettando l'impossibile, implementando protezioni assurde e architettando diavolerie di ogni genere, abbia preferito abbracciarne in parte la filosofia, rilasciando parti del sistema con licenza open, cercando ci collaborare o aprirsi a tale mondo. Non ha battezzato linux come il nemico da sconfiggere.

Che poi ci siano motivazioni commerciali e di immagine dietro non lo discuto, ma vale lo stesso per IBM e soci. Come non discuto il fatto che IBM e soci stiano facendo molto, ma veramente molto di più della Apple per l'opensource. Infatti ho detto che Apple ha cmq un'anima closed, solo apprezzavo e facevo notare la parziale e progressiva apertura che potrebbe far sperare in bene per il futuro.

Ovviamente tutto imho  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> anzichè reagire al mondo opensource come ha fatto MS

 

Questo lo apprezzo molto da parte di apple.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ma vale lo stesso per IBM e soci. Come non discuto il fatto che IBM e soci stiano facendo molto, ma veramente molto di più della Apple per l'opensource. 

 

Chiaro che anche ibm e soci lo fanno perche' porta soldini nelle casse ma come hai detto tu in piu' da un grandissimo contributo finanziario e non all'open source, quindi penso che la filosofia di ibm sia molto meglio di quella di Apple.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   ma vale lo stesso per IBM e soci. Come non discuto il fatto che IBM e soci stiano facendo molto, ma veramente molto di più della Apple per l'opensource.  
> 
> Chiaro che anche ibm e soci lo fanno perche' porta soldini nelle casse ma come hai detto tu in piu' da un grandissimo contributo finanziario e non all'open source, quindi penso che la filosofia di ibm sia molto meglio di quella di Apple.

 

Mah, io vedo la scelta di apple dettata da alcune ragioni di immagine, ovvero:  la via breve per migliorare NeXt era pescare codice dai vari *BSD, e copiarlo senza dare nulla in cambio non sarebbe stata una buona idea, allora ha scelto di aprire alcuni pezzi (in questo mi ricorda molto la strategia che sta perseguendo SUN), stesso discorso per Safari. Insomma, é un comportamento un pò cerchiobottista (non so chi ha ragione, nel dubbio cerco di tenermi al centro fino a che il mercato non sceglie)

----------

## Benve

Non sapevo esistesse basiliskII:

http://www.emaculation.com/articles/basmac8.jpg

Bello! mac 7 si può scaricare gratuitamente vero?

----------

## paman

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Non sapevo esistesse basiliskII:

 

neanch'io!

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.emaculation.com/articles/basmac8.jpg
> 
> Bello! mac 7 si può scaricare gratuitamente vero?

 

non solo:

http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html

evvai!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Mi va benissimo Linux.

Se devo usare altri UNIX, di solito uso FreeBSD per un discorso di Scalabilita' e OpenBSD per il suo pf..

----------

## Benve

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Se devo usare altri UNIX, di solito uso FreeBSD per un discorso di Scalabilita' e OpenBSD per il suo pf..

 

In che senso FreeBSD è più scalabile?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ad esempio per fare dei cluster HA (senza togliere nulla a linux ovviamente)

----------

## cerri

Lo stack TCP/IP e le libreri POSIX sono nettamente più performanti sotto FreeBSD. Ho visto uno shaper con schede in gigabit girare in freebsd e nemmeno accorgersene...

----------

## Benve

La domanda era sorta perchè avevo dato un'occhiata veloce quì: http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/

e mi sembrava il contrario

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> Ho visto uno shaper ...

 

Ovvero?   :Embarassed:   (curiosità personale)

Cmq, mi sono da poco avvicinato ad Apple e mi sono accorto che è veramente bello...

Non posso che dire questo, se non confermare ciò che ha egregiamente esposto Shev.

Notare come una stampante Epson collegata a Windows XP necessita di driver, mentre su Panther no (ovvero sono già presenti)...

Ovviamente quando si affronta il discorso "oltre a linux, per me il miglior OS è ..." sembrerà una banalità, ma bisogna sempre tenere in mente lo scopo di tale OS, esempio, non so quante persone usino un AS/400 come desktop, ma per far girare alcuni ERP forse è bene tenerlo in considerazione, o no? (bè, si può anche tenere in considerazione come condizionatore...   :Very Happy:  )

[EDIT]

Mi sono dimenticato, in ormai quasi un mese di utilizzo ho già visto crashare panther 4 o 5 volte: una volta sono andati a farsi benedire exposè, dock, e un altro paio di cose dopo che ho aperto un'ottantina di pagine di Safari (era una prova), le altre scrivendo codice VBS con excel di Office x (guarda un pò, di microsoft... Rimanendo nell'ot nell'ot nell'ot, potevano implementare le ActiveX anche nell'apple, son comode...), però in quel caso quando ho riaperto excel mi sono stupito nel veder recuperato parte del lavoro...

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ovviamente quando si affronta il discorso "oltre a linux, per me il miglior OS è ..." sembrerà una banalità, ma bisogna sempre tenere in mente lo scopo di tale OS

 

Su questo hai indubbiamente ragione, oltretutto varia anche da persona a persona... quello che a me va bene come desktop non é detto che vada bene per mia moglie, o per mio padre  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *Benve wrote:*   

> La domanda era sorta perchè avevo dato un'occhiata veloce quì: http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/
> 
> e mi sembrava il contrario

 

Beh, il contrario no.

 *Quote:*   

> FreeBSD 5.1 has very impressive performance and scalability. I foolishly assumed all BSDs to play in the same league performance-wise, because they all share a lot of code and can incorporate each other's code freely. I was wrong. FreeBSD has by far the best performance of the BSDs and it comes close to Linux 2.6. If you run another BSD on x86, you should switch to FreeBSD!

 

Considera che FreeBSD è da parecchio che è anni luce avanti per lo stack: che ora sia stato raggiunto da Linux non mi stupisce, solo che la stabilità e la scalabilità di FreeBSD per lo stack è secolare.

stefanofets: un noto provider italiano.  :Wink: 

----------

## faber

boh.

dalla frase quotata e dal sito del benchmark dice che FreeBSD e' il migliore TRA i BSD ma il migliore e' Linux che switcha in O(1).

Nella tua frase dice che "arriva vicino a Linux".. il che indica che e' <= Linux

saluti

(dal consulente inglesofono di Benve)

----------

## cerri

 *faber wrote:*   

> boh.
> 
> dalla frase quotata e dal sito del benchmark dice che FreeBSD e' il migliore TRA i BSD ma il migliore e' Linux che switcha in O(1).
> 
> Nella tua frase dice che "arriva vicino a Linux".. il che indica che e' <= Linux
> ...

 

Si, ma Linux 2.6. Se permetti, essendo il kernel 2.6 ancora fresco, dico che FreeBSD è superiore.

----------

